# swollen salivary glands?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee had those kind of lumps on her neck her first year or so. Her blood work was fine, and eventually it went away. The vet said that he could not tell if it was salivary glands or lymph nodes, and eventually we assumed it was a vaccine reaction.
The bad breath could be unrelated, and just normal teething. I would go to the vet just to see what they think, but if he seems happy and healthy, not an emergency.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It sounds like an abcess to me. Look for a puncture wound, it could be so small you did not see it........ A lot of dogs have a high pain threshold so I wouldn't rely on the fact that it is not painful, I would head straight to the vet....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And as far as long term, just be careful with vaccines in the future - give them separately at least a few weeks apart, and after the first year titer. Tangee never needed them again until she passed at 13.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

he hasn't had any vaccines since I took him for his 4 moth shots so I could get him groomed. I'm not sure but wouldn't an abess be a true mass around the mouth with swelling into the neck? this feels like a ball self contained under the skin


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Abscess would be wherever the injury was


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Abscess could just be a pus filled pocket .......and the reason I say an abscess is because if I remember correctly, you have another young pup in the house and pups play hard and can inflict puncture wound type bites which are prone to infection quite quickly(within a day or two) and abscess. I'm assuming the swelling wasn't there a few days prior?.................


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tangee kept those lumps for the first year or two. And they were not easy to find - some vets missed them entirely because you had to raise her chin up, and stretch her neck out to feel them. Is his evident in any position?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I would have that looked at right away. Could be related to his teething if he has some sort of infection from an infected baby tooth, that could explain the bad breath. Or it could be as others sai, an abcess. In any case, a mass, lump, that size should be evaluated right away. Infections, if that is one, can go bad in a hurry.

Best of luck and let us know what you find out.

Viking Queen


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

it is large you can feel it by petting him behind the ear right below the jaw, he has no puncture wound and no visible wound in his mouth or teeth that me or my mom could see. its looks a lot like a goiter or a extremely swellen lymph node to me. it feels like what ever it is its fully self contained in some ball like mass not just a pocket of pus trapped under the skin and muscles because it is the weekend I will try and see if we can hold off til monday morning (8am sharp) but if as my vet has already said he starts showing signs of being ill running a fever etc. then I will take him into a 24 hour vet to have it taken care of, but I would rather have my vet handle him on Monday. I only wish I noticed it sooner in the day I might have been able to get him in today instead.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well be it lymph node or abscess, your Vet would likely prescribe an antibiotic - could you ask them to call in a prescription to the pharmacy?


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

it was a very swollen lymph node but from what we are not sure. he is teething but he has too much plaque on his teeth (way to much for his age) so I must start brushing his teeth and i have to figure out what he is getting into that is causing his teeth to no be so healthy I am worried it might be his food. but i am not sure. I've never had to feed a dog a special diet before but if he is not getting the right nutrients I want to know and find the right product for him before it effects other areas of his body. the good news is he is just starting to get is adult k9's in now so if that is it we caught it at the right time. he is on antibiotics for 10 days to help his lymph node swelling to go down but the vet told me it could enlarge again as his immune system learns to fight things off. 

So I'm a half happy mama because I still need to figure out what is causing his dental health to be an issue when he is otherwise in amazing health. even the vet was perplexed


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never really found a reason for Tangee's swollen lymph nodes either, we just presumed it was from all of the initial vaccines.
For the tooth brushing, I highly recommend CET anti tarter toothpaste, I have seen noticeable results with my girls!
And what are you feeding? Any sort if kibble will tend to collect on the teeth, and cause tarter if you don't brush. Also, check your treats - many of them contain honey or molasses which is just as bad for teeth as plain sugar.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Never really found a reason for Tangee's swollen lymph nodes either, we just presumed it was from all of the initial vaccines.
> For the tooth brushing, I highly recommend CET anti tarter toothpaste, I have seen noticeable results with my girls!
> And what are you feeding? Any sort if kibble will tend to collect on the teeth, and cause tarter if you don't brush. Also, check your treats - many of them contain honey or molasses which is just as bad for teeth as plain sugar.


the Vet gave me a sample of that toothpaste so I will give it a go and see what happens before I go to the store 

I am feeding him the pet smart wellness brand rice and chicken because I *think* Teddy has a wheat, corn, or soy allergy because he didn't take to the puppy food(IAMS) I have always feed my dogs and cats which as always served me well as far as keeping my dogs healthy, beautiful, lively, and happy. his poop is at least solid regular now but he still has a lot of gas which is something I need to get a handle on before I start working him in public on a regular basis that's I good thought on the treats I will have my mom look at them when she gets a chance.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gas usually means that they are not digesting the food well, you might want to try something else...
And although certainly not for everyone, raw is best for dental health for sure...


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gas usually means that they are not digesting the food well, you might want to try something else...
> And although certainly not for everyone, raw is best for dental health for sure...


I can't do raw there are study's that say that dogs that eat raw food shed bacteria such as salmonellae and while for 95% of the population its not a problem but for those with immune comprised it could be an issue and since I plan on working in a children hospital that's not an option. I am looking into other foods that I might try and I will post a list on the food section and see if I get some opinions on them.


----------

